# JOHN DEERE GATOR 6x4



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a 2008 jd gator 6x4. i have the basic plow with no hydralic turn. is there any way to hook up a pump or somehting to make it turn? and if so how to hook it up.


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, how do you find the 6x4 configuration when using a plow?

I only ask, as I am looking at every ATV buggy option at the moment for myself, and was looking at them last night while trawling around. Having not yet done any snow clearing with any type of ATV/buggy, I wondered whether having the extra set of wheels may make the vehicle try to push forwards when trying to steer a curve, or is that just nonsense?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Deerewashed;960585 said:


> i have a 2008 jd gator 6x4. i have the basic plow with no hydralic turn. is there any way to hook up a pump or somehting to make it turn? and if so how to hook it up.


few things i have seen

1. buy an actuator like the one that does the up and down on the blade and hook it up., problem is , you will have to create some type of a buffer system. the actuator cant take the shock of a plow hitting a curb.

2. buy a used pump from a noraml truck plow, thro it in the bed, rig it up.

3. sping load the blade to angle fully right or left...use a trip spring from a truck possibly. then use a small winch on the other side to "pull" the blade the oposite dirrection that your angling.

the atv guys might know alot more...jsut a few that were on the top of my head


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Deerewashed;960585 said:


> i have a 2008 jd gator 6x4. i have the basic plow with no hydralic turn. is there any way to hook up a pump or somehting to make it turn? and if so how to hook it up.




http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44934&d=1226709852


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

skywagon;960694 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44934&d=1226709852


what happens if you hit something?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

elite1msmith;960642 said:


> few things i have seen
> 
> 1. buy an actuator like the one that does the up and down on the blade and hook it up., problem is , you will have to create some type of a buffer system. the actuator cant take the shock of a plow hitting a curb.
> 
> ...


1. Not exactly true as I have had mine for 6&7 seasons hit many things and never busted my power pivot!

2. messy oil leaking pump and cylinder

3. costly and jerry rigged!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

elite1msmith;960701 said:


> what happens if you hit something?


I guess we don;t quite understand your question, if we do, absolutly nothing, have run this system on one machne 6 seasons and other one 7 without a hitch hitting many objects!! usually my plow breaks loose on the springs before anything bends.I also run a full poly wear bar 1.5 thick with absolutly no wear in all the use they have had.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

skywagon;960724 said:


> I guess we don;t quite understand your question, if we do, absolutly nothing, have run this system on one machne 6 seasons and other one 7 without a hitch hitting many objects!! usually my plow breaks loose on the springs before anything bends.I also run a full poly wear bar 1.5 thick with absolutly no wear in all the use they have had.


i have heard of guys using an acutator , and after awhile all the small jolts that a plow takes started to have an effect on the actuator to the point something on the internals gave way. not that i have used one myself. just saying i have heard stories. granted he could have been using a cheap ones...i dont know

just asking, a snow plow with hydros will use the pressure releif. i never used an atv, but i had pletty of years on a gator and smaller equitpment, if your using a steel edge its pretty easy to hook a crack in the pavment


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Eddiej;960638 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you find the 6x4 configuration when using a plow?
> 
> I only ask, as I am looking at every ATV buggy option at the moment for myself, and was looking at them last night while trawling around. Having not yet done any snow clearing with any type of ATV/buggy, I wondered whether having the extra set of wheels may make the vehicle try to push forwards when trying to steer a curve, or is that just nonsense?


http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

john deere builds a 72 in v plow for gators


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

enough with the language, name calling, etc...you can get your point across without engaging in the verbal assaults (or not respond to the thread at all)

so let's clean it up

thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

elite1msmith;960735 said:


> i have heard of guys using an acutator , and after awhile all the small jolts that a plow takes started to have an effect on the actuator to the point something on the internals gave way. not that i have used one myself. just saying i have heard stories. granted he could have been using a cheap ones...i dont know
> 
> just asking, a snow plow with hydros will use the pressure releif. i never used an atv, but i had pletty of years on a gator and smaller equitpment, if your using a steel edge its pretty easy to hook a crack in the pavment


Smith! That may be why I have not had a problem in years with my acutators as I run poly on all three blades. I know Lime has the same setup and I know he has hit his hard enough to break the mounting bolts. All my lots are hugh with only curbs to watch for. Any blade por actuator will be junk under those conditions. : :waving:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Eddiej;960638 said:


> ....I only ask, as I am looking at every ATV buggy option at the moment for myself,....


have you seen the thread of the imported mini-trucks being adapted for plows/blowers?


----------



## Eddiej (Jan 11, 2010)

Grn Mtn;988099 said:


> have you seen the thread of the imported mini-trucks being adapted for plows/blowers?


Funny that you should mention that!

Currently on Ebay, there is a company selling these Subaru 4x4 mini trucks.
Selectable 4x4 air con etc, and the best part of £3,000.00 less than a new buggy.

It does set the brain thinking about the possibilities!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would read through this thread,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88885

lots of good information there and any thread by Badgerland WI, as he's a Mini truck guy
I wanna say in the thread is his break down of good and bad of each type of Mini.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;988060 said:


> Smith! That may be why I have not had a problem in years with my acutators as I run poly on all three blades. I know Lime has the same setup and I know he has hit his hard enough to break the mounting bolts. All my lots are hugh with only curbs to watch for. Any blade por actuator will be junk under those conditions. : :waving:


correct you are. I first had problems breaking the bolt at the Plow turn table so I welded up the lower brace and then upgraded the bolt to grade 8 and then smoked a curb totally my fault I was trying to get out of the lane of traffic and didn't have the blade picked up all the way and gunned the ATV smack blew out the cylinder but my bolt and bracket held up LOL. I now run Grade 5's instead of the 8's so that the bolts will break before the actuator overloads' and blows out I hope.

sublime out


----------

